# Wann wird Patch 3.1 aufgespielt?



## TwentyONE (10. April 2009)

Guten Morgen,

gibt es schon irgedwelche Infos oder Ankündigungen wann der Patch nun endgültigt aufgespielt wird?


----------



## alienrocky (10. April 2009)

nächsten mittwoch, spätestens eine woche später


----------



## Marienkaefer (10. April 2009)

In 2 Wochen ...


----------



## StilleQuelle (10. April 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> In 2 Wochen ...




und wieder einmal geben alle keine (Stille)Quelle an... (den Schenkelklopfer musste ich mir jetzt mal erlauben^^)

was deutlich darauf hinweist, dass es sich bei oben zitierten um nichts weiter als Spekulationen handelt... 


das einzige was man bei blizz immer sagen kann:

WHEN IT´S DONE...


----------



## Marienkaefer (10. April 2009)

StilleQuelle schrieb:


> und wieder einmal geben alle keine (Stille)Quelle an... (den Schenkelklopfer musste ich mir jetzt mal erlauben^^)
> 
> was deutlich darauf hinweist, dass es sich bei oben zitierten um nichts weiter als Spekulationen handelt...
> 
> ...





Spekulieren etwa verboten?

Laut meiner Quelle, hätte der Patch diese Woche kommen sollen, wird aber um 1-2 Wochen verschoben .. Und ja, ich habe eine gute Quelle.


----------



## Nicolanda (10. April 2009)

würde sagen am 15.4 oder am 22.4 glaub aber eher den 15.4   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blondero (10. April 2009)

Es gibt keine Quellen bisher, nur Vermutungen die darauf schliessen lassen, das der Patch spätestens am 21.4.09 kommt, weil Bluepost war: Das der Nobelgarten verschoben wurde,sodas der nobelgarten nach dem Patch 3.1 noch erfüllt werden kann.
Auf dem PTR ist der Nobelgarten im Kalender auf dem 26.4 bis 2.5 verschoben worden.
Vermutungen aber keine feste Aussage.


----------



## nekori (10. April 2009)

Ich Tippe auf diesen Mittwoch also 15.4


----------



## Caidy (10. April 2009)

also ich habe wo gelesen (bei buffed) das die arena season 5 am 15.4 endet. Eine bis max 2 wochen Später startet dann die s6- diesmal ist die s6 mit 3.1 implementiert. was darauf schließen lässt das der patch am 22.4 oder 29.4 kommt.


da aber nobelgarten nach dem patch nachgereicht wird, bleibt bei mir nur noch die logische schlussfolgerung _*"22.4.09"*_

da es blizz mit der logik nicht so hat würd ich jetzt nicht meine hand ins feuer legen, aber so in diesem Zeitraum ist damit zu rechnen


----------



## Aremaron (10. April 2009)

wie recht du doch hast =)


----------



## granbenismo (10. April 2009)

wenn der testserver geschlossen wird noch eine woche ca


----------



## lord just (10. April 2009)

also am 15. april endet vorraussichtlich die season 5 oder ne woche später und eine weitere woche darauf soll dann season 6 starten und patch 3.1 soll noch vor season 6 kommen was man auch hier auf buffed nachlesen kann (blizzardforum hat wartung).

http://wow.buffed.de/news/9659/wow-termin-...siert?tx_ttnews[cat]=1%2C19&tx_ttnews[pS]=1238536800&tx_ttnews[pL]=2591999&tx_ttnews[arc]=1

sprich der patch kommt irgendwann zwischen dem 15. und 29. april. erst gestern wurde ein neuer build auf die ptrs aufgespielt, welcher wahrscheinlich der letzte ist. die ptrs werden also noch mindestens eine woche und dann frühstens eine woche drauf kommt dann wahrscheinlich der patch.

würde also stark davon ausgehen, dass der patch am 22. april kommt was auch in etwa meinen erwartungen von vor 2 monaten entspricht wo viele fest der meinung waren, dass der patch mitte bis ende märz kommt.


----------



## Geronimus (10. April 2009)

irgendwie kommen mir manche leute vor wie kleine kinder die auf dem rücksitz eines autos sitzen und alle 5min fragen: sind wir schon da?
in der ruhe liegt die kraft^^


----------



## Dennis118 (10. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxatXJV7tVY...feature=related


----------



## nekori (10. April 2009)

Geronimus schrieb:


> irgendwie kommen mir manche leute vor wie kleine kinder die auf dem rücksitz eines autos sitzen und alle 5min fragen: sind wir schon da?
> in der ruhe liegt die kraft^^



oder eher wie leute die gerne rum spekulieren?


meiner meinung nach bist du das kind und btw wenn dir das nicht passt  hast du hier auch nix zu suchen. bb


----------



## nekori (10. April 2009)

Caidy schrieb:


> also ich habe wo gelesen (bei buffed) das die arena season 5 am 15.4 endet. Eine bis max 2 wochen Später startet dann die s6- diesmal ist die s6 mit 3.1 implementiert. was darauf schließen lässt das der patch am 22.4 oder 29.4 kommt.





kannst du vielleicht die news raus suchen wo das stand mit 15.4 und season ende?

ich war der meinung buffed hatte geschrieben die season mit dem patch 3.1 endet aber kein genaues datum angegebn


----------



## MasterFox (10. April 2009)

der Patch 3.1.0 wird erst nach dem turnier aufgespielt, das turnier wird, so glaub ich halt, am 16. April sein Ende finden.
und der Patch wird erst am 22. April oder auch am 29. April aufgespielt, was mich auch ziemlich ärgert -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyxon (10. April 2009)

Die Patches kommen eigentlich immer 2 Wochen nachdem die Testserver down sind.


----------



## advanced08 (10. April 2009)

denke auch das der diesen mittwoch kommt ...


----------



## ANubiZzz (10. April 2009)

/vote 4 Close!

Wann wird München Wider Fussballspielen?
Wann wird die Sonne Implodieren?
Wann wird wow einen Buffed Buff einführen?


Fragen die niemand beantworten kann!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. April 2009)

hoffe der patch kommt nicht so on


----------



## Gwesine (10. April 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Spekulieren etwa verboten?
> 
> Laut meiner Quelle, hätte der Patch diese Woche kommen sollen, wird aber um 1-2 Wochen verschoben .. Und ja, ich habe eine gute Quelle.




Das deckt sich haargenau mit meinen Informationen die direkt aus den Usa stammen ( nein aus keinem Forum ) woher genau geht jedoch niemanden etwas an. Geht einfach davon aus dass der Patch in 2 bis 3 Mittwochen kommt, eben sobal die letzten groben Schnitzer ausgebügelt sind 

Schätzung : 15.04, wird aber sehr knapp und tippe daher auf *22.04*


Edit sagte mal zu mir ...

@ Tweetycat280 : Der Patch wird keine großen Änderungen mehr bekommen, kleiner Sachen könen aber durchaus noch mit eingeschoben werden


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. April 2009)

eben deswegen können sie sich den patch sonst wo hin schieben meine arme Hexe


----------



## Mungamau (10. April 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> /vote 4 Close!
> 
> Wann wird München Wider Fussballspielen?
> Wann wird die Sonne Implodieren?
> ...



Sinn des Threats hast du nicht verstanden.


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Spekulieren etwa verboten?


Nein aber es nervt etwas wenn es dazu schon Threads gab.


----------



## Mobmap (10. April 2009)

when it's done!


----------



## ANubiZzz (10. April 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Sinn des Threats hast du nicht verstanden.



Der sinn des FRed`?   

TE stellt eine Frage die ihm KEINER außer den Blizz mitarbeiter beantworten kann, und das werden sie sicherlich nicht tun!
Ergo artet der fred in einen Flamefred aus!


Sinn des Fred`s = Keiner!


Lg


----------



## .Côco (10. April 2009)

Also bei mir auf dem loginbildschirm steht das auf den testservern die Phase 4 des argentumturniers am 15.04. startet  folglich gibts da nix patch.. Da dieses ja noch wohl ne woche laufen wird frühestens am 22.04. oder noch später....

Wie schon richtig gesagt: When its done!


----------



## Marienkaefer (10. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Nein aber es nervt etwas wenn es dazu schon Threads gab.



Na und?

Dann ignorier es doch.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (10. April 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> /vote 4 Close!
> 
> Wann wird München Wider Fussballspielen?
> Wann wird die Sonne Implodieren?
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/sign


----------



## Intragor (10. April 2009)

Also ich glaube eher am 22.04!
Denn auf den PTR-Servern ist das Nobelgarten-Event für den 26.04-02.05 eingetragen, aber wer kann schon sagen was bliizz noch macht!


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Na und?
> 
> Dann ignorier es doch.


Ok dann müllt das Forum doch noch weiter zu damit es noch unübersichtlicher wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (10. April 2009)

TwentyONE schrieb:


> ...gibt es schon irgedwelche Infos oder Ankündigungen wann der Patch nun endgültigt aufgespielt wird?


Nein!

In ausführlichen Worten: es gibt aktuell noch keine Infos oder Ankündigungen wann der Patch nun endgültig aufgespielt wird. Solange Blizz kein offizielles Datum rausgibt, sind alle Termine nur Vermutungen und Spekulationen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (10. April 2009)

nekori schrieb:


> kannst du vielleicht die news raus suchen wo das stand mit 15.4 und season ende?
> 
> ich war der meinung buffed hatte geschrieben die season mit dem patch 3.1 endet aber kein genaues datum angegebn




Gibt keine Buffed News dazu, aber im Login Screen des Clients stehts in der Neuigkeiten Sektion.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (10. April 2009)

finde es um einiges wichtiger das der patch rund läuft, daher lieber eine woche später als zu früh...

davon mal ab tippe ich auf nächsten mittwoch !!!

und es wird wieder ein chaos geben...


----------



## Marienkaefer (10. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ok dann müllt das Forum doch noch weiter zu damit es noch unübersichtlicher wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke das ist jetzt auch schon egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (10. April 2009)

Wenn man den Buffed News glauben darf dann soll auf dem PTR das Nobelgarten Event am 26.4 starten und am 2.5. enden.

Wenn das so bleibt dann wird der Patch VOR dem 26.4. kommen, was den 15.4. und den 22.4. zuässt.

In Anbetracht anderer Aussagen bezüglich dem Turnier, der S5, etc. kann man den 15.4. getrost streichen.

Es bleibt der 22.4. 

Alternative wäre es den Patch noch weiter nach hinten zu verschieben was einen Ausfall des Nobelgartens zur Folge hätte oder es müssten Kinderwoche und Nobelgarten zeitgleich stattfinden. Nobalgarten nach der Kinderwoche halte ich für unsinnig...

(dafür braucht man auch keine ominösen Geheimquellen aus den USA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## SinjiD (10. April 2009)

er kommt dann wenn er kommt abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## direct-Gaming (10. April 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> /vote 4 Close!
> 
> Wann wird München Wider Fussballspielen?
> Wann wird die Sonne Implodieren?
> ...




Wann wird München Wider Fussballspielen?  >> Dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr
Wann wird die Sonne Implodieren? >> Dieses Jahr wohl nicht
Wann wird wow einen Buffed Buff einführen? >> Ähhm, dieses Jahr wohl nicht.

Da bleibt nur eins > Auf 2010 warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Patch wird aber denke ich in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen kommen bzw. auf jeden Fall noch dieses Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (10. April 2009)

Tja..... also ICH weis wann der Patch kommt.....

Soll ich mein Wissen mit Euch teilen?

Na ok, ich will's Euch sagen, er kommt..... An einem Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (10. April 2009)

Da bisher IMMER mind. eine Woche vor Patchday die PTR herunter gefahren wurden, ist der 22.04.09 im Prinzip sicher. Den Bluepost, dass er spätestens am 22.04.09 kommt, ist derjenige, der die Verschiebung des Nobelgartenevents beschreibt - diesen findet ihr über die Buffed-Suche.


----------



## .Côco (10. April 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Na ok, ich will's Euch sagen, er kommt..... An einem Mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Uiuiui! DAS hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (10. April 2009)

von den infos her und von der logik her, wuerd ich fast naechsten mi sagen.. aber zu 100% weiss es wohl nur blizz


----------



## Gottshi (10. April 2009)

man kann auch schlussfolgern die neue arena saison beginnt am 15.4. un somit wird da auch der patch kommen oda glaubt ihr blizz macht 2 patches ^^


----------



## Mozee (10. April 2009)

Er hätte doch eig diese woche kommen sollen weil nobel garten fest eig in 2 tage hätte sein sollen aber er wurde doch um 2 wochen verschoben?


----------



## Whispered (10. April 2009)

Wahrscheinlichkeit
nächste Woche: ca. 50% 
über nächste Woche: ca. 85%
überübernächste Woche: 100%

meine 5&#8364;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (10. April 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> /vote 4 Close!
> 
> Wann wird München Wider Fussballspielen?
> Wann wird die Sonne Implodieren?
> ...




Bei Bayern hoffe ich mal auf nie wieder aber ein Jahr ohne Titel und am besten noch Ui Cup fände ich persönlich schon schööööööööönnn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß aber das Klinsi wieder nach Kalifornien ziehen kann wenn sie gegen Frankfurt auch eine klatsche bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



04 ist schon im Vereinsname nicht schön aber als Ergebnis International eine Katastrophe ^^


----------



## SchwarzKlang (10. April 2009)

Also ich habe auch kein Problem damit wenn er erst überüberüberüber-nächsten Mittwoch kommt.

Aus der Vergangenheit weiß ich, dass es echt besser ist wenn Blizz sich noch ein wenig mehr Zeit lässt weil dann doch eh wieder alle am meckern sind wenn dann doch noch ein paar Fehler bestehen.

Ist ja immer das gleiche.....erst können's die Leute nicht abwarten und hinterher wird gemimimimimiet^^


----------



## Erzfeind (10. April 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> /vote 4 Close!
> 
> Wann wird München Wider Fussballspielen?
> Wann wird die Sonne Implodieren?
> ...



doch doch, geht schon - es ist eindeutig Galileo Mystery.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## birdra (10. April 2009)

wird rechtzeitig auf mmo-champion stehen, falls der patch in der gleichen woche noch kommt. alle anderen spekulationen sind nutzlos.


----------



## Lord Arresh (10. April 2009)

wieso schreiben wir alle gleichzeitig auf sämtlichen relampools und so weiter GM-Tickets und spamen die mit e-mails zu mit ein und der selben frage: WANN KOMMT PATCH 3.1?

und das am besten auch in sämtlichen sprachen die WoW zurzeit ausführt.

wenn sie sich dann gegen die schiere gier sämtlicher spieler stellen das der bald kommt dann dauerts halt noch bis ungefähr sommer 

falls die nicht so oder so ihre standart antwort makros einsetzen.


----------



## Shadria (11. April 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Wann wird München Wider Fussballspielen?
> Wann wird die Sonne Implodieren?
> Wann wird wow einen Buffed Buff einführen?
> 
> Fragen die niemand beantworten kann!



Ich kann die Fragen beantworten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wann wird München Wider Fussballspielen? -> Nie! München ist eine Stadt und kann nicht Fußball spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wann wird die Sonne Implodieren? -> Nie! Eine Implosion ist der plötzliche Zusammenbruch eines Gefäßes aufgrund eines niedrigeren Innen- als Außendrucks. Da die Sonne kein Gefäß ist, kann sie nicht implodieren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wann wird wow einen Buffed Buff einführen? ....ähm.... auch nie!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@ Topic: was macht ihr euch alle so einen Kopf? Der Patch kommt wenn er fertig ist... ob in 1, 2 oder 3 Wochen ist doch Banane..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (11. April 2009)

TwentyONE schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> gibt es schon irgedwelche Infos oder Ankündigungen wann der Patch nun endgültigt aufgespielt wird?



Hallihallo erstmal da das mein Erster beitrag ist bitte net gleich zuspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also: Ich würd meinen patch 3.1 kommt diese (15.4) oder nächste (22.4) Woche kommt. Wurde sogar im BuffedCast drüber spekuliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
LG Howjin15


----------



## Howjin15 (11. April 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> Wann wird die Sonne Implodieren? -> Nie! Eine Implosion ist der plötzliche Zusammenbruch eines Gefäßes aufgrund eines niedrigeren Innen- als Außendrucks. Da die Sonne kein Gefäß ist, kann sie nicht implodieren!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



@ Shadria  
Es kann auch so n rohr im Fernseher implodieren also muss es kein Gefäß sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (11. April 2009)

denke am 15


----------



## Howjin15 (11. April 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> denke am 15




/sign





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (11. April 2009)

Wenn man das hier so Liest freuen sich ja alle so Riesig auf den neuen Patch(Kotz)^^
der soll bloss da bleiben wo er ist Auf den testserver^^


----------



## SixNight (11. April 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> @ Topic: was macht ihr euch alle so einen Kopf? Der Patch kommt wenn er fertig ist... ob in 1, 2 oder 3 Wochen ist doch Banane..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso Banane kann mir vorstellen das manche sich auf die änderung freuen und den es halt nicht scheiß egal ist wann der patch fertig ist ...


----------



## Hexadezimal (11. April 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> @ Shadria
> Es kann auch so n rohr im Fernseher implodieren also muss es kein Gefäß sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





"so n rohr" ist die Bildröhre und die ist ein in sich geschlossenes System mit Unterdruck. Gefäß ist vllt ungünstig ausgedrückt, aber immernoch besser als "rohr" *rofl*

@topic
Wer nicht neugierig ist, wird im Leben nix erreichen. Außerdem gibt es Klassen, die vom "DualSpec" sehr profitieren, dass die natürlich gespannt auf den Patch warten dürfte klar und verständlich sein. Wer sich von der Frage allein genervt fühlt, muss im Forum nichtmal dieses Thema anklicken und schwupps, er wird nicht belästigt, genervt oder sonstwas. Oder aber er klickt vllt trotzdem, weil er vllt doch einfach nur neugierig ist, obs ne neue Info gibt.


----------



## Kokoros (11. April 2009)

TwentyONE schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> gibt es schon irgedwelche Infos oder Ankündigungen wann der Patch nun endgültigt aufgespielt wird?




Genau kann dir das wohl keiner sagen aber ich tippmal auf die nächste oder übernächste Woche, irgendwo hab ich auch was vom 25 April gehört.


----------



## ANubiZzz (11. April 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> Ich kann die Fragen beantworten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




* * *

3 sterne für dein muttihelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du konntest alle 3 fragen richtig beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eddytheeagle (11. April 2009)

Leider scheinen deine Physikkenntnisse deinen Grammatikskills zu entsprechen!

setzen 6!


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. April 2009)

In 1-2 Wochen...

So einen Thread gabs schon 100 mal
udn das wird doch überal gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. April 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> würde sagen am 15.4 oder am 22.4 glaub aber eher den 15.4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann müsste er heute bereits auf den Amerikanischen Servern sein/kommen. Ist/wird er das?


----------



## ANubiZzz (13. April 2009)

eddytheeagle schrieb:


> Leider scheinen deine Physikkenntnisse deinen Grammatikskills zu entsprechen!
> 
> setzen 6!



*sprach "eddy der adler" und flog in sein nest um über den nxt sinnlosen offtopic post nachzudenken*


----------



## Theadral (13. April 2009)

Am geilsten finde ich die Leute welche immer felsenfest behaupten: 

Eine woche nachdem die Testserver Down sind.

So doofe frage:

wer hatte sich bisher schonmal versucht nachdem der Patch auf den Liveservern aufgespielt war noch auf den PTRs einzuloggen?

Wer dies bei so manchem PTR Server getan hatte dürfte festgestellt haben das die PTRs auch wenn die Testphase beendet war teilweise (ich behaupte nicht das dies bei jedem Patch so war) ebenso noch online waren , was diese ach so tolle theorie und andeutung:

eine woche nachdem die PTRs down sind - mal so richtig schön alt aussehen lässt.

----------------------

Ich weiss nicht wann der Patch kommt freuen würds mich wenn er am Mittwoch kommen würde weil ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr habe nach Naxx zu rennen sondern lieber am Mittwoch schön geschmeidig Ulduar gehn würd.


----------



## Panaku (13. April 2009)

das einzige das man sagen kann is das er noch im april rauskommt, deswegen tipp ich 30. April um 23:59


----------



## Nicolanda (13. April 2009)

1000ter thread nächste Woche oder übernächste!!


----------



## Jetrel (13. April 2009)

Hexadezimal schrieb:


> [...]  Außerdem gibt es Klassen, die vom "DualSpec" sehr profitieren, dass die natürlich gespannt auf den Patch warten dürfte klar und verständlich sein. [...]



die einzigen die davon profitieren sind die epixx sammler, die wenn es drauf ankommt eh nicht umskillen werden


----------



## Spun_666 (14. April 2009)

wird erst am 20.05 life gehen


----------



## Ale4Sale (14. April 2009)

nekori schrieb:


> oder eher wie leute die gerne rum spekulieren?
> 
> 
> meiner meinung nach bist du das kind und btw wenn dir das nicht passt  hast du hier auch nix zu suchen. bb



Whoozaaa.

Er hat doch Recht, es wird seit Wochen alle paar Tage in einem neuen Thread gefragt, wann der Patch aufgespielt wird. Da es eben noch keinen fixen Termin gibt, kann man nur spekulieren und fertig.

Wie man mit dieser "ungewissen" Wartezeit umgeht, bleibt schließlich jedem selbst überlassen. 



> Wann wird München Wider Fussballspielen? -> Nie! München ist eine Stadt und kann nicht Fußball spielen jester.gif
> 
> Wann wird die Sonne Implodieren? -> Nie! Eine Implosion ist der plötzliche Zusammenbruch eines Gefäßes aufgrund eines niedrigeren Innen- als Außendrucks. Da die Sonne kein Gefäß ist, kann sie nicht implodieren! victory.gif



Stimmt, Fußball spielen können sie weder als Stadt noch anderweitig *g* 

Eine Bildröhre würde ich auch kein Gefäß nennen und sie kann trotzdem implodieren ^^ (Eine Supernova ist übrigens eine Explosion, keine Implosion.)

Aber Recht hast du, wir wissen weder wann Bayern wieder was reißt, noch wann die Sonne über uns platzt. Also, don't worry.


----------



## Moktheshock (14. April 2009)

Spun_666 schrieb:


> wird erst am 20.05 life gehen



hast dafür fakten?

20.05 klingt sehr surreal(schreibt man das so) ich denke wir sollten ab dem 22.04 darauf hoffen .


----------



## Turican (14. April 2009)

Mittwoch


----------



## rambule (14. April 2009)

Kokoros schrieb:


> Genau kann dir das wohl keiner sagen aber ich tippmal auf die nächste oder übernächste Woche, irgendwo hab ich auch was vom 25 April gehört.




sieht alles nach der ersten LIVE Ulduar ID aus die Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://memorandum-wow.de/2009/04/ulduar-in...31-diese-woche/
http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=49149.0
http://blue.mmo-champion.com/1/16365836582...nance--414.html


----------



## derbolzer (14. April 2009)

ich denke es kommt Mittwoch oder mittwoch 1 woche da ja das osterevent ja am 25 starten soll


----------



## Marc_Orlendo (14. April 2009)

We will be performing extended maintenance on the below realms beginning at 1:00 a.m. PDT, April 14. Maintenance for all US and Oceanic realms not listed below will begin at 3:00 a.m. PDT, April 14. We expect all realms to be playable again by approximately 11:00 a.m. PDT.


----------



## Mordena DK (14. April 2009)

Ich denke, an einem Mittwoch ist die richtige Antwort. Oder 42. Wenn die Antwort nicht auf deine Frage passt, hast du die falsche Antwort gestellt. Die nächste Frage, zwei Tage nach dem Patch wird sein :" Was wird Patch 3.2 bringen und wann kommt er raus?"


----------



## Z3rg1 (14. April 2009)

Am kommenden Mittwoch den 15 April kommt der Patch...

hier der Link http://www.mmo-champion.com/


----------



## Azmodahn (14. April 2009)

Wie Marc_Orlendo schon schrieb, auf den US-Servern gibt es erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten. Man darf gespannt sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maverick9999 (14. April 2009)

Laut US Forum hier eine Antwort von Zarhym:


Q u o t e:
so all these posts about 3.1 and maintenance tommorow mean 3.1 is going live tommorow right. 
Dont joke around with this all knowing skull, the public wants to know. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


That is the plan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q u o t e:
not all realms have extended maintenance
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


All realms have extended maintenance. The realms listed in my original post have maintenance extended an extra two hours, beginning at 1:00 AM PDT.


Quelle:
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...amp;pageNo=2#30


----------



## Ridiculous (14. April 2009)

Patch 3.1 on Live Servers this Week

laut mmo-champion,


wenn das nicht ma ne quelle ist.


----------



## Harloww (14. April 2009)

Ridiculous schrieb:


> Patch 3.1 on Live Servers this Week
> 
> laut mmo-champion,
> 
> ...


Update 05:45 CET - Here you go, patch confirmed by a blue post. (Check the reply)

Hach, son mist.


----------



## Freakypriest (14. April 2009)

Da die die S5 am 15. endet wird der Patch wahrscheinlich am 15 kommen, die Patches kamen in der Regel immer vor dem Start der neuen Session.


----------



## Harloww (14. April 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Da die die S5 am 15. endet wird der Patch nicht vor dem 22.kommen, die Patches kamen immer mindestens einwoche nach session ende.



Gekonnt igonriert, was hier im Thread steht.


----------



## Lord Arresh (14. April 2009)

also kommt patch nun morgen am 15 oder net das ist eigentlich immernoch die frage aller fragen zum patch

falls die net schon irgendwo steht und ich sie überlesen habe in der morgendlichen früh


----------



## maverick9999 (14. April 2009)

Siehe meinen Post auf Seite 4, ganz unten. Zarhym hat es soweit offiziell bekannt gegeben, das der Patch heute auf die US Server kommt, und da wir immer Mittwochs dran sind wird es wohl zu 99% morgen sein.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. April 2009)

> Update 05:45 CET - Here you go, patch confirmed by a blue post. (Check the reply)
> Update 05:15 CET - The Patch Notes have been updated with the final patch notes directly taken from the patch files you can find them here in english and spanish. Patch is now 100% confirmed. The amount of posts on the front page has been reduced to 1 to make it a little more lighter.
> Update 04:15 CET - The Patch 3.1 - Secrets of Ulduar official page is now available. A new trailer has been added to the Ulduar section. There is also a shiny new wallpaper!



Ja patch Kommt Morgen ^^


----------



## Blooddrainer (14. April 2009)

Der Patch wird morgen bzw heute Nacht , dem 15.4.2009 aufgespielt !

Weisste bescheid....


----------



## hardrain86 (14. April 2009)

also leider sagen die einen so die anderen so...
immer wieder wird 3.1 verschoben und naja ich rechne einfah mal mit anfang des neuen monats
damit dann brauche ich auch nicht warten bis blizz soweit ist und es mal aufspieltXD

naja somit zu meiner meinung lese mal weiter was andere sagen^^


----------



## Helto (14. April 2009)

per blue post für morgen bestätigt, siehe mmo-champion startseite


----------



## Darthmaul (14. April 2009)

So der Patch kommt morgen endlich online damitt hier ruhe herscht und diese Infos sind aus dem Forum von wow in amerika


----------



## harm1065 (14. April 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Spekulieren etwa verboten?
> 
> Laut meiner Quelle, hätte der Patch diese Woche kommen sollen, wird aber um 1-2 Wochen verschoben .. Und ja, ich habe eine gute Quelle.




Quatsch doch kein Blödsinn.Ein Scheiss hast du,so wie wir alle.Was soll den das für eine Quelle sein?GM , Tankstelle , Bäcker?


----------



## advanced08 (14. April 2009)

> We will be performing extended maintenance on the below realms beginning at 1:00 a.m. PDT, April 14. Maintenance for all US and Oceanic realms not listed below will begin at 3:00 a.m. PDT, April 14. We expect all realms to be playable again by approximately 11:00 a.m. PDT.
> 
> Antonidas
> Anub'arak
> ...


----------



## Zomgolololadin (14. April 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> /vote 4 Close!
> 
> Wann wird München Wider Fussballspielen?
> Wann wird die Sonne Implodieren?
> ...



nene 22.04 steht fest passt schon


----------



## Natsumee (14. April 2009)

patch 3.1 wurde abgesagt um geld zu spaaren in 4 monaten wird dan patch 3.2 aufgespielt--- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






harm1065 schrieb:


> Quatsch doch kein Blödsinn.Ein Scheiss hast du,so wie wir alle.Was soll den das für eine Quelle sein?GM , Tankstelle , Bäcker?



wieso ?

ich sehe da keinen blödsinn

ich hätte auch gedacht der patch würde letzte woche kommen

und gute quellen gibts viele müssen ja nicht immer stimmen, wenn die quelle sagt diesen frühling kommt der patch dann stimmt sie doch ?


----------



## Theadral (14. April 2009)

So um diesem Thema für diesen Patch ein Ende zu setzen:

Er kommt definitiv morgen.

Punkt A) Blizzard hat bereits auf der Ami Website den Trailer sowie die HP zu Secrets of Ulduar geschaltet
Punkt  Die Amerikanischen Spieler können seid dieser N8 die letzten fehlenden Daten für Patch 3.1 laden
Punkt C) Watch out 4 mmo-champion.com
Punkt D) Weil mir Naxx auf die Eier geht und endlich was neues her muss

Also bis morgen mittag nachm Patchen


----------



## Mishra (14. April 2009)

Siehe www.mmo-champion.com ... 

Dann wisst ihr es ...


----------



## Lendryll (14. April 2009)

visit: http://www.mmo-champion.com/

*freu*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. April 2009)

UND nochma 

*Update 05:45 CET - Here you go, patch confirmed by a blue post. (Check the reply)*


----------



## Natsumee (14. April 2009)

mhm hat sich ja gelohnt sonntag und montag meinen krieger von 76 auf 80 zu leveln muahaha naja wobei ne -.-"


----------



## Hitzedrachen (14. April 2009)

Gibt es auch schon BluePosts in denen sich vorab schon mal entschuldigt wird, für die Bugs die nach dem Patch auftreten werden?

Nunja, der Patch ist ja dich große Hoffnung für viele Gilden, mal sehen wieviele wirklich ihren Account kündigen,
wenn Ulduar zu einfach ist.



Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethia (14. April 2009)

Wann wird 3.1 denn nun aufgespielt?

*duck und weg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (14. April 2009)

Mal ein anderes Thema:
Der Trailer von Ulduar
http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/underd...l#ulduartrailer
ist ja mal übelst geil!


----------



## Terrorwife (14. April 2009)

Viele machen n riesen Mimimi, weils ihnen zu lange dauert...aber wenn er dann erstmal aufgespielt ist, schießen die Themen hier wieder wie Pilze aus dem Boden. 
Hilfe, der Patch ist Mist, nix funktioniert... 
Warum hat Blizz sich nicht mehr Zeit gelassen? 
Was hat sich Blizz bei dem Patch gedacht?

Lasst Blizz doch einfach die Zeit die sie brauchen um einen vernünftigen Patch aufzuspielen. Und ob der jetzt morgen oder in 2 Wochen kommt...ist doch völlig egal!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. April 2009)

> der Konflikt zwischen Horde/Allianz scheint sich zu intensivieren.
> Und selbst der innere Konflikt in der Horde deutet sich immer mehr an.
> Thrall/Garrosh...harte Worte wurden da gewechselt.



das video Macht freude auf 3.1 

Worte aus dem Deutschen WOW Forum Zum Video Besser kann ich es nicht sagen ^^


----------



## Darkjoker (14. April 2009)

Terrorwife schrieb:


> Viele machen n riesen Mimimi, weils ihnen zu lange dauert...aber wenn er dann erstmal aufgespielt ist, schießen die Themen hier wieder wie Pilze aus dem Boden.
> Hilfe, der Patch ist Mist, nix funktioniert...
> Warum hat Blizz sich nicht mehr Zeit gelassen?
> Was hat sich Blizz bei dem Patch gedacht?
> ...



mein reden


----------



## Raiden55i (14. April 2009)

Update 05:45 CET - Here you go, patch confirmed by a blue post. (Check the reply)
Update 05:15 CET - The Patch Notes have been updated with the final patch notes directly taken from the patch files you can find them here in english and spanish. Patch is now 100% confirmed. The amount of posts on the front page has been reduced to 1 to make it a little more lighter. 
Update 04:15 CET - The Patch 3.1 - Secrets of Ulduar official page is now available. A new trailer has been added to the Ulduar section. There is also a shiny new wallpaper!
*
Patch 3.1 on Live Servers this Week
There isn't any official confirmation yet but the patch is now available on Blizzard download servers and it's only a matter of hours before we see a message from them.*

Qulle: MMO-Champion.com


----------



## blade1234 (14. April 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Wann wird 3.1 denn nun aufgespielt?
> 
> *duck und weg*
> 
> ...





Patch 3.1 on Live Servers this Week denke das beantwortet deine frage


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. April 2009)

Raiden55i schrieb:


> Update 05:45 CET - Here you go, patch confirmed by a blue post. (Check the reply)
> Update 05:15 CET - The Patch Notes have been updated with the final patch notes directly taken from the patch files you can find them here in english and spanish. Patch is now 100% confirmed. The amount of posts on the front page has been reduced to 1 to make it a little more lighter.
> Update 04:15 CET - The Patch 3.1 - Secrets of Ulduar official page is now available. A new trailer has been added to the Ulduar section. There is also a shiny new wallpaper!
> *
> ...



*Update 05:45 CET - Here you go, patch confirmed by a blue post. (Check the reply)*

Lese doch ma ^^


----------



## Grushdak (14. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jup der is echt Geil Und  der Konflikt zwischen Horde/Allianz scheint sich zu intensivieren.
> Und selbst der innere Konflikt in der Horde deutet sich immer mehr an.
> Thrall/Garrosh...harte Worte wurden da gewechselt.



Haste aber schon  1:1 kopiert - den Text^^ (außer dem 1. Satz).

bt

Ich für meinen Teil kann auf den Patch warten.
Draußen scheint nur noch die Sonne - 
gibt so viel Besseres zu tun, als nur vor dem PC zu sitzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. April 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Haste aber schon  1:1 kopiert - den Text^^ (außer dem 1. Satz).



Ok erwicht aber die worte passen so perfect und stimmen genau ^^


----------



## Terrorwife (14. April 2009)

Das dürfte jetzt allen Spekulationen und Mimimis wann der Patch nun kommt ein Ende setzen.




Hallo Schurken-Com,

es scheint nun endlich so weit zu sein. Wie man hört, wurde der Patch heute auf den amerikanischen Servern aufgespielt, was für uns wie immer bedeutet, dass wir morgen ebenfalls mit dem Patch beglückt werden. 

Quelle: Klassenblog Schurke


----------



## Orrosh (14. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *Update 05:45 CET - Here you go, patch confirmed by a blue post. (Check the reply)*
> 
> Lese doch ma ^^



US and Oceanic Realms .. also bei uns am Mittwoch?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. April 2009)

Orrosh schrieb:


> US and Oceanic Realms .. also bei uns am Mittwoch?



Ja Morgen Mit 99% Sicher


----------



## Weldras (14. April 2009)

Dennis118 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxatXJV7tVY...feature=related



rofl hab mich so tot gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axel1234 (14. April 2009)

> Viele machen n riesen Mimimi, weils ihnen zu lange dauert...aber wenn er dann erstmal aufgespielt ist, schießen die Themen hier wieder wie Pilze aus dem Boden.
> Hilfe, der Patch ist Mist, nix funktioniert...
> Warum hat Blizz sich nicht mehr Zeit gelassen?
> Was hat sich Blizz bei dem Patch gedacht?
> ...



/sign 

Ich wuerde es sowieso besser finden ,wenn der Patch am 22.04.2009 kommt , weil ich bis 20 im Urlaub bin . Ausserdem bin ich noch net ganz 80 und werde es jetzt sehr schwer haben ,da kaum jmd Naxx gehen wird . THX Blizz das ihr Naxx fuer alle die schon alles aus der Ini haben einfach unbrauchbar macht und das Alle neuen 80 jetzt echte Probleme kriegen , weil sie nicht wirklich nach Naxx kommen und dadurch nicht Ulduar koennen . Da hat mir das Prinzip bei BC mehr gefallen ,denn dort hat man in Kara sogar leute mit T6 EQ laufen sehen , weil sie Marken fuer Steine haben wollten und da haben die Leute auch paar RDM  mit genommen ,damit sie net ganzen Sachen entzaubern muessten (Ausnahme war hier manchmal Attumnen ,wegen dem Mount und dem Ingi Rezept) und jetzt bei Ulduar werden ja neue Marken eingefuert (zumindest in der 25 Mann Version) und genau DAS macht Naxx so unbrauchbar fuer alle die es schon abgefarmt haben . Nach diesem Patch ist der Einstieg einfach Schwer ,weil sich keiner findet der Naxx noch machen moechte . Stattdessen werde alle gruen EQ DDler einfach nach gut 1 Monat farm Zeit mit genommen. Da lebt halt der Boss paar Sekunden mehr ,wo hingegen ,die Tanks muehselig ,das EQ aus Heros farmen muessen was natuerlich laenger dauert ,als mal eben paar mal Naxx zu gehen .


----------



## wonder123 (14. April 2009)

über was ihr euch gedanken macht...no comment....
naja da ich grad nix zu tun hab und darauf warte dass meine mami schreit dass ich zum frühstück kommen soll schreib ich auch mal meinen mist dazu....


ich tippe auf nächsten monat irgendwann....mir persönlich ist es ehrlich gesagt scheißegal ob der morgen nächste woche oder nächsten monat kommt....von mir aus auch erst nächstes jahr....
diese ewige frage "Wann wird Patch x.y aufgespielt?"


ach ja....falls ihr rechtschreibfehler finden solltet...sagt mir bescheid und ich renne zur kirche nebenan ( ihr müsst wissen ich wohne direkt neben einer kirche Oo)
und bitte gott um vergebung...hinterher werde ich dann wieder anwesend sein...

MFG


----------



## Psyli (14. April 2009)

wonder123 schrieb:


> ach ja....falls ihr rechtschreibfehler finden solltet...sagt mir bescheid und ich renne zur kirche nebenan ( ihr müsst wissen ich wohne direkt neben einer kirche Oo)
> und bitte gott um vergebung...hinterher werde ich dann wieder anwesend sein...
> 
> MFG



lauf schon mal los^^


----------



## flauros (14. April 2009)

Blue Post 
hiermit sollte es definitiv bestätigt sein


----------



## Gremu (14. April 2009)

ne da hast du nun endlich wieder eine herrausfoderung alle die naxx clear haben gehen uludar und du kannst endlich so spielen wie all die leute die naxx ziemlich früh clear hatten. erst heros abfarmen damit man naxx bestehen kann etc. und sich nicht einfach nur durchziehen lassen und leechen wie es im moment noch ist. Also ist doch alles Prima.


----------



## Axel1234 (14. April 2009)

> ne da hast du nun endlich wieder eine herrausfoderung alle die naxx clear haben gehen uludar und du kannst endlich so spielen wie all die leute die naxx ziemlich früh clear hatten. erst heros abfarmen damit man naxx bestehen kann etc. und sich nicht einfach nur durchziehen lassen und leechen wie es im moment noch ist. Also ist doch alles Prima.



Da haste allerdings Recht . Trotzdem ich bin kein DD ich bin ein Tank . Tanks zieht man nicht . Wuerde man mich durch 25er Naxx ziehen ,dann wuerden wir spaetestens bei Flickwerk aufhoeren ... 
Mit einem DD mit meinem EQ haette man hoechstens , denn Erfolg net mehr machen koennen .


----------



## Nimeroth (14. April 2009)

Axel1234 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Ich wuerde es sowieso besser finden ,wenn der Patch am 22.04.2009 kommt , weil ich bis 20 im Urlaub bin . Ausserdem bin ich noch net ganz 80 und werde es jetzt sehr schwer haben ,da kaum jmd Naxx gehen wird . THX Blizz das ihr Naxx fuer alle die schon alles aus der Ini haben einfach unbrauchbar macht und das Alle neuen 80 jetzt echte Probleme kriegen , weil sie nicht wirklich nach Naxx kommen und dadurch nicht Ulduar koennen . Da hat mir das Prinzip bei BC mehr gefallen ,denn dort hat man in Kara sogar leute mit T6 EQ laufen sehen , weil sie Marken fuer Steine haben wollten und da haben die Leute auch paar RDM  mit genommen ,damit sie net ganzen Sachen entzaubern muessten (Ausnahme war hier manchmal Attumnen ,wegen dem Mount und dem Ingi Rezept) und jetzt bei Ulduar werden ja neue Marken eingefuert (zumindest in der 25 Mann Version) und genau DAS macht Naxx so unbrauchbar fuer alle die es schon abgefarmt haben . Nach diesem Patch ist der Einstieg einfach Schwer ,weil sich keiner findet der Naxx noch machen moechte . Stattdessen werde alle gruen EQ DDler einfach nach gut 1 Monat farm Zeit mit genommen. Da lebt halt der Boss paar Sekunden mehr ,wo hingegen ,die Tanks muehselig ,das EQ aus Heros farmen muessen was natuerlich laenger dauert ,als mal eben paar mal Naxx zu gehen .



Es wird weiterhin genug Gruppen für Naxx geben. Allerdings werden die wahrscheinlich einfach wieder aus normalen Spielern bestehen die gerade so Naxx ready sind, und nichtmehr aus voll T7.5 Equippten Spielern die ziehen. Da muss man dann halt durch.

Edit: ich bin zu langsam -.-

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Lilicia (14. April 2009)

http://blue.mmo-champion.com/1/16365836582...nance--414.html Morgen also?

Hoffe dieser Forumsbluepost wurde noch nicht gepostet^^


----------



## Rise Above (14. April 2009)

morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Quelle


----------



## Taenor (14. April 2009)

*Patch 3.1 on Live Servers this Week*





Nachzulesen auf http://www.mmo-champion.com/ diesen morgen, somit wird morgen der Patch auf die Live Server aufgespielt!



MfG
Taenor


----------



## Chest (14. April 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Laut meiner Quelle, hätte der Patch diese Woche kommen sollen, wird aber um 1-2 Wochen verschoben .. Und ja, ich habe eine gute Quelle.



Das war an diesem Morgen mit Abstand das Beste. Reicht nicht ganz für 'ne Signatur, aber ist nah dran. Gratuliere Marienkaefer.

btt: *edit* ..dachte auch erst in 14 Tagen. Aber dann wohl morgen.

MfG Chest

edit#2: @Marienkaefer.. schade, dann ist dein Kommentar wohl doch nicht mehr so lustig wie heute morgen um 9Uhr. Tschuldige.


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. April 2009)

Kommt der Patch eigentlich schneller, je häufiger hier die immer gleichen Meldungen gepostet werden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Langsam sollte es doch jede Nuss mitgekriegt haben.


----------



## Lilicia (14. April 2009)

Oo Chest? Kannst du lesen? Bestätigt wurde das der Patch morgen wohl kommt...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Kommt der Patch eigentlich schneller, je häufiger hier die immer gleichen Meldungen gepostet werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hatt aber Noch nich Jede Nuss Mitbekommen ^^


----------



## dergrossegonzo (14. April 2009)

*When it´s done. *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hatt aber Noch nich Jede Nuss Mitbekommen ^^


Würden die Nüsse auch mal lesen (anstatt dieselben zu schaukeln) hätten sie´s schon vor zwei Seiten gewusst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overbreaker (14. April 2009)

Bei News hier auf Buffed meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass der Patch eigentlich am 15.4. aufgespielt wird. Da man sich aber nicht sicher ist, ob man es bis dahin fertigstellt, würde spätestens eine Woche später der Patch aufgespielt werden.


----------



## Chregi (14. April 2009)

Definitiv: MORGEN! 
Heute Patches auf US-Servern!

mfg =) Binu


----------



## Balduron (14. April 2009)

Der US sever hatten den Patch 3.1 Letzte woche und wie immer bekommen wir ihn eine woche später laut mmo-Champions sollte der patch morgen kommen also viel spass


----------



## DaRk*D( )mInAt( )R* (14. April 2009)

Mal sehen... ich freu mich lieber net zu früh... aber die Quelle MMO_Champion ist schonmal vielversprechend...


----------



## Hordeman187 (14. April 2009)

der patch kommt nicht mehr weil blizz heute pleite geht!!1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
























































ne spass soviel ich weiss in 2 wochen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainmaster (14. April 2009)

Da morgen auch die neue Arena Saison beginnen wird, wird der Patch sicherlich nicht erste nächste woche kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also morgen definitiv!


----------



## Ceredyn (14. April 2009)

Hordeman187 schrieb:


> ne spass soviel ich weiss in 2 wochen!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lesen ftw, ne?

www.mmo-champion.com
_*inkl. Bluepost!*_


----------



## DaRk*D( )mInAt( )R* (14. April 2009)

lustig!

Schau dir mal die Quelle auf mmo-champion an, dann weißte Bescheid


----------



## c25xe (14. April 2009)

wird auch zeit ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dubstep (14. April 2009)

Balduron schrieb:


> Der US sever hatten den Patch 3.1 Letzte woche und wie immer bekommen wir ihn eine woche später laut mmo-Champions sollte der patch morgen kommen also viel spass



Die US Server bekommen heute, Dienstag den 3.1 Patch wie es aussieht! Wir sind wie immer 1 Tag später dran am Mittwoch! Die US Server haben den Patch nicht 1 Woche früher bekommen :-)

lg Alex


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (14. April 2009)

gut da halbwegs klarheit herrschen dürfte wann der patch jetzt kommt stell ich mal die frage in den raum:

wird alles funktionieren? oder treten massive fehler auf? wo wirds eng werden --> bei dem neuen reitturnier ´vielleicht=? wegen überlastung


----------



## Chronon (14. April 2009)

never play on patchday ^^


----------



## schmetti (14. April 2009)

Auch ersteinmal Guten Morgen,

aber warum haben alle es so eilig mit dem patch ? wenn der noch nicht richtig fertig ist warte ich Lieber noch bevor ich mich dann über einen verbugten inhaltspatch ärgere.
und davon mal abgesehen hat es doch bis jetzt eh villeicht die hälfte geschafft naxx auf farm status zu bekommen, und bei maly wipen warscheinlich noch die meisten frölich rum.

In diesem Sinne Keep cool, wenn es soweit ist gibt es eh wieder Server abstürze und Inzen Server sind überfüllt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dubstep (14. April 2009)

Bird_of_Prey schrieb:


> gut da halbwegs klarheit herrschen dürfte wann der patch jetzt kommt stell ich mal die frage in den raum:
> 
> wird alles funktionieren? oder treten massive fehler auf? wo wirds eng werden --> bei dem neuen reitturnier ´vielleicht=? wegen überlastung



Das wirst du so erst auf den Liveservern Heute noch von den US-Realms oder Morgen von den EU-Realms hören. Fehler sind sicher einige drinnen! Aber Blizzard MUSS ja keinen BUGFREIEN Patch bringen. Nur laufen muss er auf den Liverealms ohne zuviel aufsehen zu erregen. Steht auch in den AGB's ... aber halt etwas anders als ich hier geschrieben habe.

Eventuell werden wieder Lags on Mass auftreten bei den Instanzservern! Da sich die ganze EU Community dann auf Ulduar stürzen wird :-) Aber einfach mal abwarten. Ich hol mir erstmal nen Kaffee.

lg Alex


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. April 2009)

Bird_of_Prey schrieb:


> gut da halbwegs klarheit herrschen dürfte wann der patch jetzt kommt [...]


DARAUF würd ich lieber kein Geld wetten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. April 2009)

Bird_of_Prey schrieb:


> gut da halbwegs klarheit herrschen dürfte wann der patch jetzt kommt stell ich mal die frage in den raum:
> 
> wird alles funktionieren? oder treten massive fehler auf? wo wirds eng werden --> bei dem neuen reitturnier ´vielleicht=? wegen überlastung



ne wird nicht alles eingefügt

der ausrüstungsmanager lassen sie weg oder wie der heist

gibts irgendwo infos zu dem reitturnier zeugs da?


----------



## Dubstep (14. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gibts irgendwo infos zu dem reitturnier zeugs da?



Also was ich mal gelesen habe wird erst mit Patch 3.2 das Argentumturnier komplett sein. Kann mich aber auf verschätzen. Achja genau! Der Ausrüstungsmanager stimmt! Der kommt ja erst mal dannach irgendwann! Komisch als ich damals am PTR war hat er eigentlich recht super funktioniert. Egal.

lg Alex


----------



## c25xe (14. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gibts irgendwo infos zu dem reitturnier zeugs da?



http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?page=857

auch mit video zu den dailys


----------



## dosacole (14. April 2009)

Wrath of the Lich King | Patch 3.1 kommt diese Woche
veröffentlicht von Regardo am 14.04.09 um 9:52 Uhr

Nun ist es endlich soweit, Ulduar kommt diese Woche. Nach dem Zarhym im amerikanischem Forum die verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten angekündigt hat, kam die Frage auf, ob dann auch der Patch 3.1 dabei aufgespielt wird. Und dieses wurde mit einem „Das ist der Plan“ beantwortet. Obwohl zur Zeit noch die Testserver laufen, stehen auch für uns die Chancen gut, dass der Patch diese Woche kommt. Im Patch wird nicht nur Ulduar seine Türen öffnen, sondern auch die Dualskillung und das Argentumturnier werden uns zur Verfügung stehen. Hoffen wir das es zu keinen Komplikationen kommt.



        Q u o t e:
        so all these posts about 3.1 and maintenance tommorow mean 3.1 is going live tommorow right.
        Dont joke around with this all knowing skull, the public wants to know.



    That is the plan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



        Q u o t e:
        not all realms have extended maintenance



    All realms have extended maintenance. The realms listed in my original post have maintenance extended an extra two hours, beginning at 1:00 AM PDT.

Quelle: World of Warcarft Forum [US]


----------



## d3faultPlayer (14. April 2009)

so... damit auch jeder bescheid weiß, geb ich auch mal meinen senf dazu und sage: der patch 3.1 kommt morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cortez338 (14. April 2009)

morgen wird der Patch aufgespielt aber wie es so schön heißt........................never play on patchday


----------



## greenoano (14. April 2009)

Einen offiziellen Trailer gibts auch schon für Ulduar, allerdings bis jetzt nur auf Englisch.

Ulduar Trailer

Das Video ist wie immer gut gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (14. April 2009)

Patch kommt nächste Woche *grinz*


----------



## Silmarilli (14. April 2009)

Hordeman187 schrieb:


> der patch kommt nicht mehr weil blizz heute pleite geht!!1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


auszug aus seite SIEBEN

findet ihr die Leuts auch lustig bei dennen man am Post erkennen kann das se nicht über die Seite EINS hinausgelesen haben und meinen die obercoolsten Posts abzuschicken. einfach köstlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Sily

P.S. ob ich mich auf den Patch freuen soll weiss ich noch nicht .... mir gefällt der Style der Ini nich *schnüff* aba im Sinne des Raids wird lustig gewiped  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith is gerade aufgefallen warum der zitierte Post so sinnfrei ist ... *kichert* is ja ein Hordeman *lach*


----------



## Karius (14. April 2009)

TwentyONE schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> gibt es schon irgedwelche Infos oder Ankündigungen wann der Patch nun endgültigt aufgespielt wird?



Ich kann hellsehen. Morgen ^^


----------



## Semetor (14. April 2009)

TwentyONE schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> gibt es schon irgedwelche Infos oder Ankündigungen wann der Patch nun endgültigt aufgespielt wird?


http://www.buffed.de/news/9795/wow-offizie...atch-3-1-morgen


----------



## Königmarcus (14. April 2009)

morgen

http://www.buffed.de/news/9795/wow-offizie...atch-3-1-morgen


----------



## Silmarilli (14. April 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> Patch kommt nächste Woche *grinz*


is deine Signatur nich Name-Calling :-)


----------



## Brandin (14. April 2009)

Hoffentlich gibt es neue Raidquests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die uralte Naxx Prequest für T6 mit Trash Mobs töten und Malygos Herzquest ist bisher biserl mager.

Freu mich aber schon auf den Patch da ich dann endlich die Schaumstoffschwerter eintauschen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (14. April 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> is deine Signatur nich Name-Calling :-)


Mod Calling


----------



## ipercoop (14. April 2009)

Vote 4 Close zu viel Spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja das es nicht aus Spam ist sag ich nur eins


MORGEN KOMMT DER PATCH 3.1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. April 2009)

okey dann ist das argentum zeug ja so ne art insel von quel danas da

oki thx für die infos


----------



## Elda (14. April 2009)

Endlich kommt 3,1! Weniger kosten zum Umskillen und nichtmehr so langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nico Blonske alias Hanharr (14. April 2009)

Morgen =)


----------



## nekori (14. April 2009)

morgen-.-


----------



## CP9 (14. April 2009)

der patch kommt morgen also mittwoch der 15te april


----------



## Gnorfal (14. April 2009)

> Und ja, ich habe eine gute Quelle.


bestimmt sowas wie:

Der Freund eines bekannten kennt jemanden, der nen Kumpel hat dessen Schwager neulich gehört hat, dass der Patch kommen soll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Morgen kommt 3.1 mit 100% an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neofuga (14. April 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> In 2 Wochen ...



war mich schon letzte woch klar das er morgen kommt weil patch 3.1 mit der neuen Session kommmen sollte weil es zum inhalt zu patch 3.1 gehört ...


----------



## Keksemacher (14. April 2009)

Kommt jetzt morgen auch S6 oder erst nächste Woche oder wann auch immer?


----------



## Valinbor (14. April 2009)

www.mmo-champion.com


----------



## Eiwynn (14. April 2009)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt wie ein Honigkuchenpferd, ob der morgen wirklich kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dash08 (14. April 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt morgen auch S6 oder erst nächste Woche oder wann auch immer?



wahrscheinlich blizzard meinte ja ,dass mit dem patch die arena saison 5 aufhört..
aber berichtigt mich falls ich falsch liege ,bitte^^

mfg Dash08


----------



## Kennste_Wayne_Fragezeichen (14. April 2009)

Kokoros schrieb:


> Genau kann dir das wohl keiner sagen aber ich tippmal auf die nächste oder übernächste Woche, irgendwo hab ich auch was vom 25 April gehört.



Nein morgen...


----------



## Gnorel (14. April 2009)

der patch kommt morgen. das kann man in den news sogar auf buffed lesen in einem bluepost was auch in den news drin steht so wie auf etlichen anderen internet seiten.

/vote 4 close


----------



## Garborn-Lost Faith (14. April 2009)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=49149.0 patch kommt am Morgen 15.4.08


----------



## BlackBirdone (14. April 2009)

Das lsutige ist ja das 1000 ml gepostet wurde bzw Link geggeben wurde auf DEN BLuepost der er bestätigt und manche schrieben ja vllt in 2 Wochen ich kann nimmer ^^


----------



## Kujon (14. April 2009)

wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht? will auch noch:

der patch kommt am 15.4.2009! ist bestätigt mit bluepost! hier link, falls noch nicht gepostet ;-) http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=49149.0

;-)


redundanzen ftw!


----------



## relentless92 (14. April 2009)

Axel1234 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Ich wuerde es sowieso besser finden ,wenn der Patch am 22.04.2009 kommt , weil ich bis 20 im Urlaub bin . Ausserdem bin ich noch net ganz 80 und werde es jetzt sehr schwer haben ,da kaum jmd Naxx gehen wird . THX Blizz das ihr Naxx fuer alle die schon alles aus der Ini haben einfach unbrauchbar macht und das Alle neuen 80 jetzt echte Probleme kriegen , weil sie nicht wirklich nach Naxx kommen und dadurch nicht Ulduar koennen . Da hat mir das Prinzip bei BC mehr gefallen ,denn dort hat man in Kara sogar leute mit T6 EQ laufen sehen , weil sie Marken fuer Steine haben wollten und da haben die Leute auch paar RDM  mit genommen ,damit sie net ganzen Sachen entzaubern muessten (Ausnahme war hier manchmal Attumnen ,wegen dem Mount und dem Ingi Rezept) und jetzt bei Ulduar werden ja neue Marken eingefuert (zumindest in der 25 Mann Version) und genau DAS macht Naxx so unbrauchbar fuer alle die es schon abgefarmt haben . Nach diesem Patch ist der Einstieg einfach Schwer ,weil sich keiner findet der Naxx noch machen moechte . Stattdessen werde alle gruen EQ DDler einfach nach gut 1 Monat farm Zeit mit genommen. Da lebt halt der Boss paar Sekunden mehr ,wo hingegen ,die Tanks muehselig ,das EQ aus Heros farmen muessen was natuerlich laenger dauert ,als mal eben paar mal Naxx zu gehen .



nc
Heul halt über nen neuen Patch, omg von welchem Stern kommst du?!

Wers ausserdem in 5 Monaten nicht schafft 80 zu werden kann Naxx oder geschweige denn Ulduar sowieso knicken, rofl eh


----------



## Psyli (14. April 2009)

ES IST AMTLICH!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (14. April 2009)

wieso Axel1234 ... wieso glaubst du das Raids die Naxx auf Farmstatus haben nicht mehr da reingehen.
A. die 25er Marken kann man für T8 equip eintauschen wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe . B. kann man sich auch für alle Twinks lustig BoE Armschienen kaufen um die Marken C. wollen auch die Twinks ausgerüstet werden.  also wieso sollten Raids die an einem Raid-Abend Naxx durch haben da nicht eben mal schnell reingehen? D. kann man nicht auch Steine für die Marken kaufen oder waren das die 10er-Marken?


nur wieso sollten solche Leute dich mitnehmen? damit se Ballast haben? Damit sie in ihrer Gruppe mit der sie Naxx auf Farm gebracht haben Leute dabei haben die sich durchleechen. 

Arbeit für deinen Erfolg sonst is er nix wert.

und Gruppen für Naxx wirds immer geben :-) die gabs sogar mit BC als es noch ne 60er Ini war.

Toll find ich auch dein Intro von wegen ... du würdest es sowieso besser finden wenn der Patch erst nächste woche kommt weil du davor noch im Urlaub bist. endgeil - echt.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. April 2009)

Es ist amtlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (14. April 2009)

Psyli schrieb:


> ES IST AMTLICH!!!!




:-) ab wann darf gelacht und gewhined werden über 03 uhr bis 11 uhr *kichert* das wird morgen funny.... 

komm nich rein, version falsch, scheiss blizz, wofür zahl ich überhaupt ob wohl ich ja schon seit nem jahr aufhören will, usw. 




*versinkt in stumpfer Vorfreude*

Vote für mehr Patch-Days .... da wird das Forum zum Komödiantenstadl

edith - bild wieder weg ... sry


----------



## Lycos79 (14. April 2009)

Morgen ist Patchday!!!

Quelle: MMO-Zone



So long


----------



## Psyli (14. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Es ist amtlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grafikklauer xD
das hab ich ne seite vorher gepostet xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. April 2009)

Psyli schrieb:


> grafikklauer xD
> das hab ich ne seite vorher gepostet xD



-.- habe ich gar nich drauf geachtet sry


----------



## Axel1234 (14. April 2009)

> nc
> Heul halt über nen neuen Patch, omg von welchem Stern kommst du?!
> 
> Wers ausserdem in 5 Monaten nicht schafft 80 zu werden kann Naxx oder geschweige denn Ulduar sowieso knicken, rofl eh



Es liegt nicht , daran das ich es nicht schaffe in 5 Monaten 80 zu werden ,sondern ,weil ich eine WoW - Pause seit Ende November eingelegt habe und erst wieder am 20 zocken werde .


----------



## Maine- (14. April 2009)

mal ne andere frage^^ wo kann ich den morgen am besten laden^^ ? oder is blizz downloader doch besser?^^ jemand tipps


----------



## Wolfi1899 (14. April 2009)

von blizz da du ja schon ein teil geladen hast.


----------



## Maine- (14. April 2009)

Wolfi1899 schrieb:


> von blizz da du ja schon ein teil geladen hast.




und wenn ich noch nix geladen hab^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psyli (14. April 2009)

http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php


----------



## _Ascabar_ (14. April 2009)

Den Blueposts nach wird der Patch diesen Mittwoch released
vote 4 close


----------



## SixNight (14. April 2009)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/


----------



## Blooddrainer (14. April 2009)

Wann kommtn der patch denn jetz eigentlich?


----------



## Mukuhaka (14. April 2009)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> Wann kommtn der patch denn jetz eigentlich?


Wenn du dir auch nur so angehend die letzte Seite durchgelesen hättest( MAN KANN AUCH BILDER GUCKEN) dann wüsstest du, dass er morgen kommt !!!!!!


----------



## Georan (14. April 2009)

morgen


----------



## Scrätcher (14. April 2009)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> Wann kommtn der patch denn jetz eigentlich?



Gute Frage! Hättest du mal in diesem Thread hochgescrollt oder einfach mal 2-3 Beiträge gelesen anstatt nur stumpf reinzuposten dann wüßtest du:

Blizzard hatte die dumme Fragerei satt und hat ihn auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben!

Ausserdem haben sie zugegeben einige Fehler gemacht zu haben. Z.B. deine Chars werden mit dem nächsten Patch rausgepatcht ob du für diesen "Rauswurf" etwas Geld von deiner monatlichen Gebühr zurückkriegst weiß ich nicht. Am besten rufst du mal die Hotline an!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarjin (14. April 2009)

Kopf -> Wand -..-


----------



## Deepender (14. April 2009)

weils jeder einmal schreibt, werde ich es auch tuhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der patch kommt morgen!


----------



## Harloww (14. April 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> A. die 25er Marken kann man für T8 equip eintauschen wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe .


Doch, hast du.


----------



## Blooddrainer (14. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Gute Frage! Hättest du mal in diesem Thread hochgescrollt oder einfach mal 2-3 Beiträge gelesen anstatt nur stumpf reinzuposten dann wüßtest du:
> 
> Blizzard hatte die dumme Fragerei satt und hat ihn auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben!
> 
> ...



Und hättest du die seite 5  hier gelesen , dann wüsstest du das mein ausspruch rein sarkastisch war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlock91 (14. April 2009)

morgn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## ichPWNdicke (14. April 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Doch, hast du.



Nein hat er nicht .... ey lol mal gar keinen plan haben aber immer i-nen scheiß posten

Mann kann sich von den 25ger marken T8  holen... den helm und noch i-was 

man kann sich nur nix von den emblemen der EHRE holen.

KKTHXBB


----------



## Cupertino (14. April 2009)

ichPWNdicke schrieb:


> Nein hat er nicht .... ey lol mal gar keinen plan haben aber immer i-nen scheiß posten
> 
> Mann kann sich von den 25ger marken T8  holen... den helm und noch i-was
> 
> ...



Nein du Kiddy. Man kann sich von den Emblems of Valor KEIN t8 hohlen!


----------



## Lord_Defiler (14. April 2009)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Nein du Kiddy. Man kann sich von den Emblems of Valor KEIN t8 hohlen!


Jau, weil es neue marken geben wird...


----------



## ichPWNdicke (14. April 2009)

JAHA man VON DEN NEUEN MARKEN KANN MAN SICH DAS HOHLEN ABER NICHT VON DENEN DER EHRE!!!!

aber das sagte ich ja bereits..  cupertino das wort heißt holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (14. April 2009)

ichPWNdicke schrieb:


> Nein hat er nicht .... ey lol mal gar keinen plan haben aber immer i-nen scheiß posten
> 
> Mann kann sich von den 25ger marken T8  holen... den helm und noch i-was
> 
> ...




jo finde das aber crap man kann sich ja schon über neu archa wieder billigen loot holen..


----------



## Cybereule (14. April 2009)

Hab mir jetzt den ganzen Thread gelesen und ich wundere mich echt...log(g?)t ihr euch alle so schnell wie es geht in WoW ein oder seid ihr nie auf WoW-Seiten unterwegs?Ich meine der Thread ist auf einer!
Naja wie dem auch sei, bin ich eben der erste der die gute Nachricht verkündet: Der Patch kommt morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (14. April 2009)

> Naja wie dem auch sei, bin ich eben der erste der die gute Nachricht verkündet: Der Patch kommt morgen jester.gif



Ich glaub, du hast nicht wirklich alles gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nicht nachgezählt, aber nr5 bist mit Sicherheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (15. April 2009)

Nachher!

 ... Gute Nacht lieber Thread

/wink maladin


----------

